# My Babies



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm new here and I wanted to post photos of my cats in case people are interested. Eli was my Seal Mink snow Bengal. He died three days short of his fifth birthday due to complications from HCM. Emma is my seven year old Seal Lynx Point snow Bengal. She raised Eli from a kitten, grooming him, chewing off his whiskers, and attempting to carry him around. Tick is my wife's Singapura, probably the weirdest combination of nasty/sweet that I've ever seen in a cat. Fin is our new Seal Lynx Point snow Bengal kitten. On to the pictures...

Eli (RIP) as a kitten with Emma









Eli full grown with Emma









Eli









Eli again









One of the last photos I ever took of Eli. I miss him with all my heart.









Emma and her new kitten, Fin









Tick









Tick again


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a handsome bunch!

Eli was just beautiful. It's so hard to lose a soul pet.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, I never meet anyone who own a Singapura before. Is Tick very tiny?


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

great looking cats..


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

yingying said:


> Wow, I never meet anyone who own a Singapura before. Is Tick very tiny?


She isn't the smallest Singapura. She weighed 7 pounds 3.5 ounces last night. She is on a diet so will probably end up around 7 pounds.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

wow gorgeous cats you have.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome kitties. So sorry to hear about Eli


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Tylt33 said:


> She isn't the smallest Singapura. She weighed 7 pounds 3.5 ounces last night. She is on a diet so will probably end up around 7 pounds.


I read somewhere that Singapura is the smallest cat breed on earth, so I always wonder how small they actually are. But 7 pounds for a female doesn't sound extremely small. Anyway, Tick is very cute with those big eyes


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

yingying said:


> I read somewhere that Singapura is the smallest cat breed on earth, so I always wonder how small they actually are. But 7 pounds for a female doesn't sound extremely small. Anyway, Tick is very cute with those big eyes


If you look around on the internet, many sites will say female adult Singapuras weigh 4-6 pounds. I have yet to see a full grown Singapura that is anywhere near 4 pounds, and I've seen quite a number of 'Puras.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are some seriously adorable cats. 

So sorry about Eli. He looks like he was the sweetest cat on earth.


----------

